# Security camera



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

In STIX's long thread about his trespassers someone posted in there 
that they sold a security camera/system. I think the Mods pulled that thread and it is gone now.

We have been having a trespass probalem and a bunch of cabins near us have been broken into lately, so we are looking at a camera security system. 

We would like something better than game cameras and need to work at night. 

Anyone aware of anyone that deals with those systems. We are in Kalkaska Co.


----------

